# Anyone have info on Lawnmaster reel mowers from NZ?



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm looking to purchase a different reel mower. I've found some limited info on the Steelfort Lawnmaster 
reel mowers manufactured in New Zealand. They look well built and have all the features I'm looking for as well as Honda power. Pricing is reasonable. I'm looking at the 500 Gol Twin Drive Reel. Does anyone have any info or experience with Lawnmaster mowers? 
Thanks


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Are they even available in North America? I'm not turning up much info with a couple quick google searches. The pics look good though.

Have you looked at Swardman? I'm not sure if they are available north of the border yet however.

@Reelrollers or @SwardmanGuy could probably tell you for sure.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Are they even available in North America? I'm not turning up much info with a couple quick google searches. The pics look good though.
> 
> Have you looked at Swardman? I'm not sure if they are available north of the border yet however.
> 
> @Reelrollers or @SwardmanGuy could probably tell you for sure.


I'm just going on the premise that Lawnmaster would ship to North America. Honda engine is easy to service and the rest of the mower I could service and repair myself if need be. 
I am just about ready to pull the trigger on Swardman but will wait until the Electra is available and see what the reviews say. I just was curious about the Lawnmaster as the price is better than the basic Swardman. No Cartridge system though. A new mower is a big expense so I want to make sure I look at all my options. I would just get the Swardman shipped to Wa. state as I'm 20 mins from the border.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes, we certainly can/ would ship to Canada. Electra should be available to ship mid May.


----------

